# G-Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht



## ZuIR4m (17. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

habe bei meinem System mit einer RTX 2080 und meinem Monitor ACER ED 323 Qura , welcher ja eigentlich FreeSync und nicht G-Sync besitzt, heute mal das G-Sync Adaptive ausprobiert.

Habe mich genau an die Einstellungen gehalten die gefordert werden.

Sprich in der NVIDIEA Steuerung, G-Sync adaptive ausgewählt und meinen Monitor manuell dafür aktiviert und auf meinem Monitor "freesync" aktiviert (was in dem fall ja dann adaptive sync ist)

Zwar hat nvidea erst offiziell 12 monitore für Adaptive bestätigt , allerdings sollten ja eigentlich alle Monitore mit Freesync damit funktionieren.

Zum überprüfen habe ich Anthem gestartet und mir die Ingame FPS sowohl als auch die HZ Rate meines Monitors anzeigen lassen

Nun musste ich leider ernüchternd feststellen das die FPS nach wie vor umherhüpfen wie sie es halt nunmal tun und sowohl über als auch unter 144fps gehen (Action im Spiel / Ladebildschirm ) und sich die HZ rate meines Monitors aber nicht daran anpasst sondern konstant bei 144 hZ ist ( siehe Screenshot)


bedeutet das also das doch nicht alle monitore mit freesync dafür kompatibel sind?

Oder habe ich was falsch eingestellt?

Gruß

Marius


----------



## JoM79 (17. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*

Könnte am zweiten Monitor liegen, hatte jedenfalls das Problem.


----------



## ZuIR4m (17. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*

Und wie hast du es gelöst ? 
Den einen Monitor einfach abgesteckt und nichtmehr benutzt ? 

Der zweite läuft bei mir über hdmi , der Hauptmonitor über DisplayPort 


Für denn Fall das es funktioniert sollte dann die hz Frequenz ( gelb im Screenshot ) an die fps ( grün im Screenshot ) oder andersrum angepasst werden ?


----------



## IICARUS (17. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*

Zumindest mal abstecken und mal schauen ob es dann geht.
Kenne mich da jetzt nicht aus da mein Monitor G-Sync hat, aber ich denke das es momentan nicht mit jeden Monitor gewährleistet werden kann das es auch läuft und falls es läuft auch ohne Fehler. Vielleicht wird es in Zukunft besser.


----------



## JoM79 (17. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*

Hatte nur zum testen 2 Monitore angeschlossen.
Die Anzeige des Monitors sollte sich mit den fps synchronisieren.


----------



## ZuIR4m (17. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Hatte nur zum testen 2 Monitore angeschlossen.
> Die Anzeige des Monitors sollte sich mit den fps synchronisieren.



Aber nicht 2 gleichzeitig angeschossen nehme ich an ?

Sollte es daran liegen werde ich aber wohl eher auf g Sync verzichten anstatt auf den 2‘monitor


----------



## ZuIR4m (17. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Zumindest mal abstecken und mal schauen ob es dann geht.
> Kenne mich da jetzt nicht aus das mein Monitor G-Sync hat, aber ich denke das es momentan nicht mit jeden Monitor gewährleistet werden kann das es auch läuft und falls es läuft auch ohne Fehler. Vielleicht wird es in Zukunft besser.




Ist es eig n krasser Unterschied ob du das aktiviert hast oder nicht ? Vom zocken her


----------



## JoM79 (17. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*



ZuIR4m schrieb:


> Aber nicht 2 gleichzeitig angeschossen nehme ich an ?
> 
> Sollte es daran liegen werde ich aber wohl eher auf g Sync verzichten anstatt auf den 2‘monitor



Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass ich beide angeschlossen hatte. 
Zieh einfach mal das HDMI Kabel und probier den Monitor alleine aus.


----------



## ZuIR4m (17. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass ich beide angeschlossen hatte.
> Zieh einfach mal das HDMI Kabel und probier den Monitor alleine aus.



Ahh jetzt verstehe ich , 
Du hast extra zum testen ob es mit zweien funktioniert noch einen angesteckt ? Und dann hat es nichtmehr funktioniert und sobald du wieder nur einen hattest funktionierte es wieder ?


----------



## JoM79 (17. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*

Richtig.


----------



## IICARUS (17. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*



ZuIR4m schrieb:


> Ist es eig n krasser Unterschied ob du das aktiviert hast oder nicht ? Vom zocken her


Habe zuvor nie G-Sync gehabt und habe es früher auch nicht vermisst und mit G-Sync habe ich natürlich ein besseres Gefühl, da mir bekannt ist das die Hz an die FPS ständig angepasst werden, aber in einem Test wo G-Sync ausgeschaltet war habe ich nichts gemerkt. Es soll aber Leute geben die hier ein Unterschied merken. Habe es daher immer an, aber ich gehe auch in manchen Spielen mit den FPS so hoch das ich über die Hz Zahl liege und solange ich keine Tearing bekomme merke ich im Grunde nichts davon. G-Sync läuft ja nicht wenn die Hz des Monitors überschritten werden.

Komischerweise hatte ich früher mit meiner 1070 über 120 HZ(Monitor) Tearing  und jetzt mit der neuen 2080 Grafikkarte keine mehr...


----------



## yingtao (18. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*



ZuIR4m schrieb:


> Ist es eig n krasser Unterschied ob du das aktiviert hast oder nicht ? Vom zocken her



Kommt ganz darauf an in welchem FPS Bereich man sich befindet. Bei weniger als 60 FPS (so 35-55 FPS) merke ich durchaus einen Unterschied zwischen G-Sync an und aus. Nicht nur das fehlende Tearing sondern auch das Spielgefühl ist besser. Bei höheren FPS bemerke ich nur dass das Tearing weg ist aber ansonsten keinen Unterschied.


----------



## ZuIR4m (18. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*

Werde heute Nachmittag mal testen ob es mit einem Monitor funktioniert.
Wäre schade wenn das echt nicht geht mit besagtem ACER ed323qura. 

Andererseits würde ich eben auch ungern auf einen zweit Monitor verzichten. 

tearing ist mir bisher noch nix aufgefallen beim zocken. Ist das immer vorhanden wenn mein Monitor 144hz hat ? 
Man erreicht ja bei den wenigsten spielen konstant 144fps... bei Anthem krebse ich zwischen 50-80 rum und bei Pubg immer so 110 aufwärts.


----------



## Luebke82 (18. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*

Ich muss bei meinem Gerät zusätzlich im Treiber V-Sync auf an stellen damit es funktioniert. Ohne das Zuschalten bleibt die Bildrate sonst fest. Probiere es mal aus.


----------



## ZuIR4m (18. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*



Luebke82 schrieb:


> Ich muss bei meinem Gerät zusätzlich im Treiber V-Sync auf an stellen damit es funktioniert. Ohne das Zuschalten bleibt die Bildrate sonst fest. Probiere es mal aus.



Wie bzw wo genau muss ich da was umstellen ? 
Kannst du vllt Screenshots von dem Menü Posten bzw wo genau ich’s das anschalten kann ? 
Oder ist das am Monitor ( ACER ed323qura) selbst ? ( da hab ich nämlich „free-Sync“ aktiviert 

Sorry bin nicht so wirklich bewandert
Mit Computern und erst noch in der „ lern-Phase“


----------



## Birdy84 (18. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*

Vsync entweder im Spiel oder im nVidia Treiber im Menü 3D Einstellungen (entweder global oder pro Spiel) aktivieren. 

Technisch verhindert Bildsynchronisation "nur" Tearing, sonst nichts. Wie sich das Spielgefühl ändert, hängt von der individuellen Wahrnehmung und dem Spiel ab.


----------



## ZuIR4m (18. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Vsync entweder im Spiel oder im nVidia Treiber im Menü 3D Einstellungen (entweder global oder pro Spiel) aktivieren.
> 
> Technisch verhindert Bildsynchronisation "nur" Tearing, sonst nichts. Wie sich das Spielgefühl ändert, hängt von der individuellen Wahrnehmung und dem Spiel ab.



Beim NVIDIA Menü habe ich es bereits eingestellt ( siehen Screenshot im ersten Post) 
Der User luebke82 meinte ja er hat zusätzlich noch irgendwas eingestellt sehe ich das richtig ? 

Was genau ist denn dann der Unterschied zwischen g Sync und zb dem v-Sync das ich zb in Pubg einstellen kann ? ( bis auf dass , das ich weniger fps habe ? )


----------



## Luebke82 (18. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau mal hier. Im Treiber aktivieren aber in den Games dann V-Sync deaktivieren. Kann zu Fehlern in den Games sonst kommen.



ZuIR4m schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn dann der Unterschied zwischen g Sync und zb dem v-Sync das ich zb in Pubg einstellen kann ? ( bis auf dass , das ich weniger fps habe ? )



Der Unterschied ist, dass der Monitor seine Bildrate an die Grafikkarte anpasst und dadurch Tearing und kleinere Ruckler, die mit V-Sync auftreten, verhindert. Das Game bleibt so oft bis zur Sync-Untergrenze noch flüssig spielbar. Bei V-Sync wird es sonst schwammig oder wird auf 30 Fps begrenzt, wenn es nicht für 60Fps reicht. Bei Bildschirmen mit höheren Hz muss man die Zahlen natürlich angleichen.^^


----------



## ZuIR4m (18. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*



Luebke82 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also explizit nochmals die „vertikale Synchronisation „ aktivieren? 

Dann hab ich ja heute noch was zu probieren...
Ich mach es erstmal so und wenn das trotzdem nicht geht dann Probier ich es indem ich einen Monitor abstecke


Interessanterweise wurde auch gestern mal , als ich am Monitor direkt free-Sync an & ausgeschaltet habe , mein halber Monitor schwarz ... genau mittig , aber nicht als Rand sondern ich könnte auch die Maus verschwinden lassen wenn ich sie Ins schwarze geschoben hab. 
Neustart hatte nix gebracht , erst als ich free sync am Monitor wieder aus & angeschaltet habe ging der Fehler weg


----------



## Luebke82 (18. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*



ZuIR4m schrieb:


> Also explizit nochmals die „vertikale Synchronisation „ aktivieren?



Probiere es aus. Bei mir ist nur damit die Bildwiederholrate variabel. Wenn ich es deaktiviere und trotzdem innerhalb der Sync-Rate bin (bei mir 48-62Hz), hab ich trotzdem Tearing und ein unruhiges Bild.


----------



## ZuIR4m (18. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*



Luebke82 schrieb:


> Probiere es aus. Bei mir ist nur damit die Bildwiederholrate variabel. Wenn ich es deaktiviere und trotzdem innerhalb der Sync-Rate bin (bei mir 48-62Hz), hab ich trotzdem Tearing und ein unruhiges Bild.



Bedeutet im umkehrschluss : 

Bei meinem zweiten Screenshot sieht man ja das die fps ( grün ) bei Anthem mit 80 deutlich unter der 144 hz Zahl ( gelb ) meines Monitors liegt.
Sollte es also funktionieren müsste sich die gelbe Zahl hz Frequenz an die grüne Zahl fps anpassen und immer die gleiche Zahl angezeigt werden ? 

Und ist das wiederum nur so wenn die fps unter der hz Zahl liegen oder auch wenn sie höher sind ?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*

Hast du nun den zweiten Monitor mal abgesteckt zum testen, ob es funktioniert? G-Sync richtig eingestellt, also Vsync im Treiber an, im Spiel IMMER aus?


----------



## ZuIR4m (18. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Hast du nun den zweiten Monitor mal abgesteckt zum testen, ob es funktioniert? G-Sync richtig eingestellt, also Vsync im Treiber an, im Spiel IMMER aus?



Noch nicht , bin noch auf Arbeit 

V-Sync im Treiber ist wie gesagt die vertikale Synchronisation die ich extra aktivieren muss im NVIDIA Systemsteuerung ? 


Allerdings muss ich eben sagen das ich sehr ungern auf den zweiten Monitor verzichten würde , würde der Fehler daran liegen ...


----------



## 0ssi (18. März 2019)

*AW: G Sync Adaptive funktioniert nicht*



Luebke82 schrieb:


> [Bei V-Sync wird es sonst schwammig oder wird auf 30 Fps begrenzt, wenn es nicht für 60Fps reicht.


Eine FPS Halbierung passiert nur bei Double Buffering aber moderne Spiele(Engines) nutzen Triple Buffering. Das führt leider zu Rucklern.



Luebke82 schrieb:


> Probiere es aus. Bei mir ist nur damit die Bildwiederholrate variabel. Wenn ich es deaktiviere und trotzdem innerhalb der Sync-Rate bin (bei mir 48-62Hz), hab ich trotzdem Tearing und ein unruhiges Bild.


Vielleicht weil dadurch die Frame Begrenzung durch V-Sync fehlt !? Dann hast du ab 63FPS wieder Tearing weil außerhalb der Sync Range.


----------



## ZuIR4m (18. März 2019)

So ich hab jetzt mal im NVIDEA Einstellungen die V-Sync auf "ein"gestellt 

jetzt passiert was 

angenommen ich hab konstante 95 fps  springen meine HZ zahl wirklich im millisekundentakt zwischen 85 und 144 hz umher

habe das ganze zur besseren Verständnis kurz gefilmt und hochgeladen

gleich am anfang sieht man ( bei sekunde 2 ca) dass die hZ anzahl auch wieder auf 144 springt

Video:

YouTube

ist das etwa richtig / gewollt so?
oder läuft da irgendwas doch nicht ganz sauber 

habe zusätzlich das ganze auch nur mit einem Bildschirm (DP) probiert -> genau das gleiche Ergebnis.

zusätzlich muss ich sagen das ich ca alle 10 sekunden kleine ganz kurze (millisekunden) bildstörungen habe (bild zittert / reißt irgendwie, schwer zu beschreiben)

muss also wohl sagen das ich ohne dieses G-Sync adaptive am besten fahre...


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2019)

Dein Video wird bei mir nicht gefunden.
Was heisst nur mit einem Monitor? 
Hast du ihn einfach ausgemacht, oder hast du das HDMI Kabel aus der Grafikkarte rausgezogen?


----------



## ZuIR4m (18. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dein Video wird bei mir nicht gefunden.
> Was heisst nur mit einem Monitor?
> Hast du ihn einfach ausgemacht, oder hast du das HDMI Kabel aus der Grafikkarte rausgezogen?



hier nochmal das video auf youtube:
YouTube

Hab den Monitor komplett abgesteckt, also auch HDMI Kabel aus der Grafikkarte rausgezogen.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2019)

Auf jeden Fall bewegt sich was.
Normalerweise sollte die Frequent aber nicht so schwanken und bei festen fps auch da verweilen.


----------



## ZuIR4m (18. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall bewegt sich was.
> Normalerweise sollte die Frequent aber nicht so schwanken und bei festen fps auch da verweilen.



hmm und was sagt uns das genau? 
das mein Monitor wohl nicht kompatibel ist?


----------



## ZuIR4m (18. März 2019)

ZuIR4m schrieb:


> hmm und was sagt uns das genau?
> das mein Monitor wohl nicht kompatibel ist?



und nochmal zum verständnis:

zu wenig FPS für zu viel hZ = ruckeln
zu viel FPS für zu wenig hZ = Tearing ?


----------



## 0ssi (18. März 2019)

ZuIR4m schrieb:


> muss also wohl sagen das ich ohne dieses G-Sync adaptive am besten fahre...


Im Prinzip musst du nur schauen, ob du Tearing (Bildrisse bei Bewegung) hast wenn im Spiel und im Treiber V-Sync aus ist.
Wenn nicht dann arbeitet Adaptive Sync korrekt und die Monitor Hz Anzeige stimmt einfach nicht sondern die FPS Anzeige.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZuIR4m (18. März 2019)

0ssi schrieb:


> Im Prinzip musst du nur schauen, ob du Tearing (Bildrisse bei Bewegung) hast wenn im Spiel und im Treiber V-Sync aus ist.
> Wenn nicht dann arbeitet Adaptive Sync korrekt und die Monitor Hz Anzeige stimmt einfach nicht sondern die FPS Anzeige.
> 
> 
> ...



tearing ist mri wie gesagt bisher noch nie aufgefallen


----------

